

Programming is Frustrating – This is Why There is a Shortage of Programmers - robbiea
http://robbieabed.com/programming-isnt-hard-its-just-frustrating-this-is-why-there-is-a-shortage-of-programmers/

======
computerslol
"Programming Isn’t Hard, It’s Just Frustrating – This is Why There is a
Shortage of Programmers"

I'm not sure your cargo-cult experiences with PHP qualify this blanket
statement about the entire industry :|.

